#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  [AJUDA] habilita porta uplink fiberhome

## kasatek

Boa noite, alguém saberia o comando via terminal ou o caminho pelo anm2000 para habilitar a porta SFP UPLINK da OLT fiberhome.

----------

